# Fake Pioneer Subs?



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

ive been doing my research as to wat subwoofers i want to get for my sound system, i found sum pioneer tens champion series pro. 
they run $300 on the website. i did sum searches and found em from sum site for 100 bucks a pop.
i had a convo with this audio guy and he claimed they were fakes, that he has seen exact replicas and they r fake.....is this true?
cus id hate to pss up on this deal if sum dude is just tryin to fuck me with this made up story


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

The audio guy is an asshole that wants your money or just a plain piece of shit. Nobody pays full retail unless they are full retard.

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_16664_...ampaign=froogle

http://www.bargainunlimited.net/servlet/th...38_a_7c43484348


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Aug 29 2010, 08:16 AM~18432343
> *The audio guy is an asshole that wants your money or just a plain piece of shit. Nobody pays full retail unless they are full retard.
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_16664_...ampaign=froogle
> ...


Thats the same site i found :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

If any company has fakes they usually notify people on there website. Dynaudio has had several people on ebay selling there stuff as authentic when in fact they are not, so there may be fakes out there for pioneer but yea full retail = no way


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

there is no reason to go to any audio shop with better prices and service online and installing is simple..i dont know how they stay open.i have not bught anything at a shop in ten years..they crooks anyways fast food audio


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 29 2010, 05:07 PM~18434320
> *there is no reason to go to any audio shop with better prices and service online and installing is simple..i dont know how they stay open.i have not bught anything at a shop in ten years..they crooks anyways fast food audio
> *


there are plenty of reasons to go to local shops and authorized retailers.....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Aug 29 2010, 08:16 AM~18432343
> *The audio guy is an asshole that wants your money or just a plain piece of shit. Nobody pays full retail unless they are full retard.
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_16664_...ampaign=froogle
> ...


lol full retard


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 29 2010, 03:07 PM~18434320
> *there is no reason to go to any audio shop with better prices and service online and installing is simple..i dont know how they stay open.i have not bught anything at a shop in ten years..they crooks anyways fast food audio
> *


really only reason i hit shops is to get different opinions from an "expert" :biggrin: 
and u ask around at 5 shops and usually 3 of em match up on what they r saying
the other two are always sum smug ass exagerated priced know it all


----------



## brian84corvette (Nov 22, 2009)

that sub has way too much plastic around it. 
looks like a alien space ship instead of a subwoofer

maby it does make nice bass - but id never put it in my car


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 29 2010, 06:55 PM~18435362
> *there are plenty of reasons to go to local shops and authorized retailers.....
> *


 enlighten...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18435362
> *there are plenty of reasons to go to local shops and authorized retailers.....
> *


GOING OUT OF BUSINESS SALES ARE THE SHIT!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Aug 29 2010, 08:21 PM~18436710
> *that sub has way too much plastic around it.
> looks like a alien space ship instead of a subwoofer
> 
> ...


 thats to make more SPL from the sub :uh:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Aug 30 2010, 10:16 AM~18439299
> *thats to make more SPL from the sub :uh:
> *


YUP, MORE PLASTIC= MORE DEEBEEZ


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 30 2010, 01:16 AM~18438154
> *enlighten...
> *


shit has a factory warranty, warranty work is cheaper(no shipping) and faster, better product in most cases, nice combo deals, no need to wait for shipping, and price difference isnt that huge in alot of cases


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Aug 30 2010, 05:41 AM~18438977-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


english plzz? lol


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 30 2010, 08:45 AM~18439841
> *shit has a factory warranty, warranty work is cheaper(no shipping) and faster, better product in most cases, nice combo deals, no need to wait for shipping, and price difference isnt that huge in alot of cases
> *



Not to mention most shops will price match and online authorized dealer....


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Aug 30 2010, 01:36 PM~18442399
> *Not to mention most shops will price match and online authorized dealer....
> *


 :0 i find that hard to believe


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 29 2010, 08:55 PM~18435362
> *there are plenty of reasons to go to local shops and authorized retailers.....
> *


best reason is that the warranty will be valid since they are authorized dealers of whatever product u are buying,usually the price is the same or roughly just about and most of the time a reputable shop will make sure your happy with your purchase/installation just so u can refer clients and return as one yourself..if the shop isnt reputable dont even waste your time...


and in january early feb of this year we had roughly 20 pairs or so of champion series subs frying coils ...pioneer extended coverage for our shop and credited us with any subwoofer we returned even if it wasnt a champion series,so you see that wouldnt of been the case if you would of purchased subs through an online retailer thats not authorized to sell their products,luckily most of the clients were understanding enough to not blame us or our salesman...
stay away from champion series subs buy kickers or entry level re subs if u can,pricewise theyre almost equal,if not cheaper and qualitywise way better..


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206+Aug 30 2010, 01:36 PM~18442399-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sir are obviously not a hustler so I hope you enjoy paying retail..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 30 2010, 11:46 AM~18441427
> *:biggrin:
> english plzz? lol
> *


wat??


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

i dont need warrany i have ten year old shit in my car now. and theres no way{unless u know someone} w a overhead and employees can a shop touch most internet prices..i WILL NEVER BUY ANYTHING FROM A SHOP.THERES A REASON THAT THEY R CLOSING.PEOPLE SEE THAT ITs A RIPOFF AND IT DONT COST NO DAMN 50 BUCK A HOUR IN LABOR... I HAVE OWNED 2 SHOPS I KNOW THE HUSTLE WELL.FActORY INCENIVE TO SELl SHIT THE FAX DEALS..ITS A RIP OFF... :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Aug 31 2010, 12:34 PM~18451629
> *You sir are obviously not a hustler so I hope you enjoy paying retail..
> *


?? so im not a "hustler" yet ive found a better deal online? hmmm makes sense


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68+Aug 30 2010, 07:16 AM~18439299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


spl? :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 31 2010, 01:18 PM~18452038
> *i dont need warrany i have ten year old shit in my car now. and theres no way{unless u know someone} w a overhead and employees can a shop touch most internet prices..i WILL NEVER BUY ANYTHING FROM A SHOP.THERES A REASON THAT THEY R CLOSING.PEOPLE SEE THAT ITs A RIPOFF AND IT DONT COST NO DAMN 50 BUCK A HOUR IN LABOR... I HAVE OWNED 2 SHOPS I KNOW THE HUSTLE WELL.FActORY INCENIVE TO SELl SHIT THE FAX DEALS..ITS A RIP OFF... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 31 2010, 04:18 PM~18452038
> *i dont need warrany i have ten year old shit in my car now. and theres no way{unless u know someone} w a overhead and employees can a shop touch most internet prices..i WILL NEVER BUY ANYTHING FROM A SHOP.THERES A REASON THAT THEY R CLOSING.PEOPLE SEE THAT ITs A RIPOFF AND IT DONT COST NO DAMN 50 BUCK A HOUR IN LABOR... I HAVE OWNED 2 SHOPS I KNOW THE HUSTLE WELL.FActORY INCENIVE TO SELl SHIT THE FAX DEALS..ITS A RIP OFF... :biggrin:
> *


thats just bad business from your part,my shop and others like it compete for clients,not hustling people to pay their overhead,why?because theyll take their business elsewhere if they feel like they got ripped off,and that leads to closing/shutting down

theres so many audio shops open in miami that u cant get by anyone here cus more than likely theyve prepared themselves with knowledge of whatever they are preparing to buy,wether they googled it or stopped by another shop and asked for diff.opinions...

so yeah if u make your money off unsuspecting customers wether u overpriced a certain item or just a real bad install,or bad customer service,u better believe your not going to last too long :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Aug 31 2010, 03:18 PM~18452038
> *i dont need warrany i have ten year old shit in my car now. and theres no way{unless u know someone} w a overhead and employees can a shop touch most internet prices..i WILL NEVER BUY ANYTHING FROM A SHOP.THERES A REASON THAT THEY R CLOSING.PEOPLE SEE THAT ITs A RIPOFF AND IT DONT COST NO DAMN 50 BUCK A HOUR IN LABOR... I HAVE OWNED 2 SHOPS I KNOW THE HUSTLE WELL.FActORY INCENIVE TO SELl SHIT THE FAX DEALS..ITS A RIP OFF... :biggrin:
> *


well good for you not needing a warranty...whether you admit it or not things break/fail and its very nice to know you wont have to shell out cash for a brand new item if you buy from an authorized dealer... and honestly it sounds like you ran a shitty shop that could only make money by overcharging and ripping people off...... there are 3 "big" shops in this town and all of them will match internet pricing on like products 



but I guess Im cooler since I pay much less than dealer cost on everything and get it straight from the manufacturer  :uh:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 5 2010, 12:22 AM~18489786
> *well good for you not needing a warranty...whether you admit it or not things break/fail and its very nice to know you wont have to shell out cash for a brand new item if you buy from an authorized dealer... and honestly it sounds like you ran a shitty shop that could only make money by overcharging and ripping people off......  there are 3 "big" shops in this town and all of them will match internet pricing on like products
> but I guess Im cooler since I pay much less than dealer cost on everything and get it straight from the manufacturer    :uh:
> *


so ur saying i can send u wat i need and u can get it all under 550 with shipping??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 5 2010, 01:46 PM~18491688
> *so ur saying i can send u wat i need and u can get it all under 550 with shipping??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


probably could but I wont since I dont know you


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Aug 29 2010, 09:44 AM~18432223
> *ive been doing my research as to wat subwoofers i want to get for my sound system, i found sum pioneer tens champion series pro.
> they run $300 on the website. i did sum searches and found em from sum site for 100 bucks a pop.
> i had a convo with this audio guy and he claimed they were fakes, that he has seen exact replicas and they r fake.....is this true?
> ...


I THINK THE FIRST QUESTION WOULD HAVE BEEN WHY ARE YOU BUYING PIONEER SUBS, THEY BASICALLY SUCK, WELL MAYBE 1993


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

lol^ I like my 400rms pioneer sub $60, better then my rf$300 t1 sub :werd: both boxes custom made too? yeah I know!!!


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx+Sep 5 2010, 05:05 PM~18493125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these arent pioneer brand u find at walmart mister know it all
and im getting a pioneer double din so it matches


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 6 2010, 12:06 PM~18497409
> * well fuck you too lol
> these arent pioneer brand u find at walmart mister know it all
> and im getting a pioneer double din so it matches
> *


so theres different pioneer brands? please explain,and matching audio equipment isnt custom either :wow:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 6 2010, 02:23 PM~18499325
> *so theres different pioneer brands? please explain,and matching audio equipment isnt custom either :wow:
> *


? im confused by ur comment...

and just like any brand u have the cheap stuff and then the high end items
such as ur rockford fosgates p1s p2s and p3s


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 6 2010, 02:23 PM~18499325
> *so theres different pioneer brands? please explain,and matching audio equipment isnt custom either :wow:
> *


u have pioneer and then u have pioneer premiere


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 5 2010, 12:22 AM~18489786
> *well good for you not needing a warranty...whether you admit it or not things break/fail and its very nice to know you wont have to shell out cash for a brand new item if you buy from an authorized dealer... and honestly it sounds like you ran a shitty shop that could only make money by overcharging and ripping people off......  there are 3 "big" shops in this town and   all of them will match internet pricing on like products
> but I guess Im cooler since I pay much less than dealer cost on everything and get it straight from the manufacturer    :uh:
> *


NONE OF THEM DO THAT HERE, BUT THEN AGAIN, I BUY MY STUFF FROM THE INTERNETS SO IT DONT MATTER....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 6 2010, 05:23 PM~18499325
> *so theres different pioneer brands? please explain,and matching audio equipment isnt custom either :wow:
> *


Never understood it. People have all Pioneer, all Sony etc. They say because the salesman told them everything works better together when it's all the same brand.

nonsense. Quality and price drive the industry. "Name" brand loyalty, or as Pit likes to say, "fanboy" only count when a company is giving you a decent discount to run their equipment.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 6 2010, 07:23 PM~18500470
> *Never understood it. People have all Pioneer, all Sony etc. They say because the salesman told them everything works better together when it's all the same brand.
> 
> nonsense. Quality and price drive the industry. "Name" brand loyalty, or as Pit likes to say, "fanboy" only count when a company is giving you a decent discount to run their equipment.
> *


I like to have matching shit, Im weird like that :happysad:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 6 2010, 11:06 AM~18497409
> * well fuck you too lol
> these arent pioneer brand u find at walmart mister know it all
> and im getting a pioneer double din so it matches
> *


hahahahah DUDE. Take the Garbage ass Pioneer SUB and put it against ANY, and I mean ANY SUB out there in the Market, and you will feel like you want to go and talk with Pioneer and get your money back, and slap the shit out of the developer who thought up the ideal of that Garbage ass SUB.

PIONEER SUCKS, period. AMPS, SUBS, unless it i there Decks, just leave it alone, they are literally 10 years behind Sundown, RE, TREO. 

Take your ass to another topic


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 6 2010, 07:22 PM~18501619
> *hahahahah DUDE.  Take the Garbage ass  Pioneer SUB and put it against ANY, and I mean ANY SUB out there in the Market, and you will feel like you want to go and talk with Pioneer and get your money back, and slap the shit out of the developer who thought up the ideal of that Garbage ass SUB.
> 
> PIONEER SUCKS, period. AMPS, SUBS, unless it i there Decks, just leave it alone, they are literally 10 years behind Sundown, RE, TREO.
> ...


this IS my topic lol
and i want to match the brands so ill b ok


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 6 2010, 09:22 PM~18501619
> *hahahahah DUDE.  Take the Garbage ass  Pioneer SUB and put it against ANY, and I mean ANY SUB out there in the Market, and you will feel like you want to go and talk with Pioneer and get your money back, and slap the shit out of the developer who thought up the ideal of that Garbage ass SUB.
> 
> PIONEER SUCKS, period. AMPS, SUBS, unless it i there Decks, just leave it alone, they are literally 10 years behind Sundown, RE, TREO.
> ...


so I guess the numerous world records that were set in USAC and DB Drag using pioneer subs and amps dont couint? I like how you are tell him they are behind brands that you have zero experience with and just a few years ago you were dogging until a certain someone handed you your ass con a constant basis (me). You arent much better off than most of the n00bs in this place.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2010, 07:38 AM~18505132
> *so I guess the numerous world records that were set in USAC and DB Drag using pioneer subs and amps dont couint? I like how you are tell him they are behind brands that you have zero experience with and just a few years ago you were dogging until a certain someone handed you your ass con a constant basis (me). You arent much better off than most of the n00bs in this place.
> *


I forgot about that :biggrin: I'm very happy with my pioneer sub :biggrin: I have nothing bad to say about them


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2010, 09:38 AM~18505132
> *so I guess the numerous world records that were set in USAC and DB Drag using pioneer subs and amps dont couint? I like how you are tell him they are behind brands that you have zero experience with and just a few years ago you were dogging until a certain someone handed you your ass con a constant basis (me). You arent much better off than most of the n00bs in this place.
> *


OH BULLSHIT, YOU HAVE NEVER HANDED ME ANYTHING, AND I NEVER GOT INTO A PISSING MATCH WITH YOU BECAUSE I SEEN YOUR INSTALL OR WHATEVER THAT WOODEN BOX YOU HAD IN THAT BEATER, AND FIGURED IT WAS NOT SMART TO ARGUE, JUST NOT WORTH MY TIME.

AND WHEN WAS PIONEER SETTING USAC AND DB CAUSE I DID NOT SEE THAT AT DAYTONA SPRING BREAK. NOR WHEN I WENT BEFORE I DEPLOYED IN 2007, SO UNLESS THAT WAS 2008, I WOULD NOT KNOW. AND IF YOU READ, I SAID THAT PIONEER HAS NOT REALLY BEEN PRODUCING, OR DEVELOPING SINCE ABOUT 2003 TIME FRAME, HONESTLY NO ONE HAS. CAR STEREO HAS REALLY FELL OFF, IT IS MORE ABOUT NUMBERS OF SPEAKERS VICE SUBS. 

THE REASON I SAID WHY WOULD YOU BE WASTING YOUR TIME WITH A PIONEER SUB, BECAUSE FOR THE PRICE OF 2- PIONEER SUBS, THAT WOULD BE AT THE SAME LEVEL AS LETS SAY A SUNDOWN, OR RE. IT IS NOT EVEN CLOSE.

THE ONLY THING THAT MIGHT BE AT SUNDOWN OR RE LEVEL WOULD BE THE $1500 SUB THAT PIONEER HAS, BUT WHO IS GONNA SPEND 3K FOR A SET OF SUBS.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 12:07 PM~18505663
> *OH BULLSHIT, YOU HAVE NEVER HANDED ME ANYTHING, AND I NEVER GOT INTO A PISSING MATCH WITH YOU BECAUSE I SEEN YOUR INSTALL OR WHATEVER THAT WOODEN BOX YOU HAD IN THAT BEATER, AND FIGURED IT WAS NOT SMART TO ARGUE, JUST NOT WORTH MY TIME.
> 
> AND WHEN WAS PIONEER SETTING USAC AND DB CAUSE I DID NOT SEE THAT AT DAYTONA SPRING BREAK.  NOR WHEN I WENT BEFORE I DEPLOYED IN 2007, SO UNLESS THAT WAS 2008, I WOULD NOT KNOW.  AND IF YOU READ, I SAID THAT PIONEER HAS NOT REALLY BEEN PRODUCING, OR DEVELOPING SINCE ABOUT 2003 TIME FRAME, HONESTLY NO ONE HAS.  CAR STEREO HAS REALLY FELL OFF, IT IS MORE ABOUT NUMBERS OF SPEAKERS VICE SUBS.
> ...


long as they are the same brand as the Amp, HU, Wires, connectors, distro blocks, TV, DVD player, headphones, Hi-Fi turntables from 1965 etc.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 7 2010, 11:10 AM~18505680
> *long as they are the same brand as the Amp, HU, Wires, connectors, distro blocks, TV, DVD player, headphones, Hi-Fi turntables from 1965 etc.
> *


NOW THAT IS A MUST


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Scott owens, Scott and his world record's

Pioneer like any company - including RE, Treo, and the Almighty Sundizzle make high end lines and lower end lines so that every budget out there can get there hands on whatever brand floats there boats. Pioneer used to make Class A amp's that were only available from Japan and cost more then my car was worth but were some of the cleanest amps made at the time (90's ofc) anyway you get my point, I hope?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 11:07 AM~18505663
> *OH BULLSHIT, YOU HAVE NEVER HANDED ME ANYTHING, AND I NEVER GOT INTO A PISSING MATCH WITH YOU BECAUSE I SEEN YOUR INSTALL OR WHATEVER THAT WOODEN BOX YOU HAD IN THAT BEATER, AND FIGURED IT WAS NOT SMART TO ARGUE, JUST NOT WORTH MY TIME.
> 
> AND WHEN WAS PIONEER SETTING USAC AND DB CAUSE I DID NOT SEE THAT AT DAYTONA SPRING BREAK.  NOR WHEN I WENT BEFORE I DEPLOYED IN 2007, SO UNLESS THAT WAS 2008, I WOULD NOT KNOW.  AND IF YOU READ, I SAID THAT PIONEER HAS NOT REALLY BEEN PRODUCING, OR DEVELOPING SINCE ABOUT 2003 TIME FRAME, HONESTLY NO ONE HAS.  CAR STEREO HAS REALLY FELL OFF, IT IS MORE ABOUT NUMBERS OF SPEAKERS VICE SUBS.
> ...


Im sure Brian and others that have been on here for quite awhile can attest to the fact that you have gotten served up countless times with your bullshit advice and installs using bunk ass equipment from the and thought processes from the 80s. You dont know half as much as you try to portray on this forum when it comes to car audio. 

Now on to the "wooden" box as you call it, that box is made out of 1" mdf and baltic birch and is coated with fiberglass resin and chopped mat inside and out. Its probably stronger than that bucket of a car you call a 66 Impala. Its more than good enough for a daily that can do 150s all day long in bassrace and is water resistant. (Since it broke the welds on the rear deck and pops the glass as well ) I probably have more money tied up in the electrical sytem, wiring and interconnects than your entire system is worth. But since you are on the subject of installs put up some of your shit and Ill do the same, I can guarantee its nowhere near the level of mine.

And as far as pioneer WORLD records here ya go goes all the way back to 2003-04
http://www.pioneer.eu/eur/content/press/news/iascaSPL.html
Kyle Witherspoon was head tech at RF for several years and was a teammate of mine (Team RF Elite). I dont think he would run pioneer if it was bullshit. And Scott Owens competition resume speaks for itself...absolute beast


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 11:07 AM~18505663
> *THE REASON I SAID WHY WOULD YOU BE WASTING YOUR TIME WITH A PIONEER SUB, BECAUSE FOR THE PRICE OF 2- PIONEER SUBS, THAT WOULD BE AT THE SAME LEVEL AS LETS SAY A SUNDOWN, OR RE.  IT IS NOT EVEN CLOSE.
> 
> THE ONLY THING THAT MIGHT BE AT SUNDOWN OR RE LEVEL WOULD BE THE $1500 SUB THAT PIONEER HAS, BUT WHO IS GONNA SPEND 3K FOR A SET OF SUBS.
> *


How can you say whats at the level of another sub if you HAVE NEVER OWNED, TOUCHED, TESTED, OR SEEN IN PERSON any of the equipment being mentioned. Nor do you know anything about them other than they are popular now. Dont play games, you tried to talk cash shit about "bs internet brands and bla bla bla" for the longest time until you got put in your place on several occasions. 

and 1500 isnt alot of money when it comes to ultra high end subs, I have several right now that you couldnt buy for less than 1500 each.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2010, 01:08 PM~18506467
> *How can you say whats at the level of another sub if you HAVE NEVER OWNED, TOUCHED, TESTED, OR SEEN IN PERSON any of the equipment being mentioned. Nor do you know anything about them other than they are popular now. Dont play games, you tried to talk cash shit about "bs internet brands and bla bla bla" for the longest time until you got put in your place on several occasions.
> 
> and 1500 isnt alot of money when it comes to ultra high end subs, I have several right now that you couldnt buy for less than 1500 each.
> *


GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH YOUR 1980 4 DOOR RAGADEY ASS IMPALA. YOU ARE A FRONT, YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH LIKE YOU KNOW ANYTHING, BUT YOU ARE NOT IN THE SCENE, AS I AM NOT INTO SPL, NOR HAVE I BEEN IN IASCA SINCE 2002-2003 SEASON. AND YOUR GIVING ADVICE FOR A BRAND NEW SUB, AND TALKING ABOUT PIONEER HAD A SPL RECORD IN 2003-2004. GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE

BUT YOU COME IN HERE AND TALK SHIT RIDE ON BRIANS NUTTS AND KISS HIS ASS, AND ACT LIKE YOU KNOW ANYTHING, WELL YOU DO NOT, AND YOUR SHIT IS A JOKE, SO DO NOT ACT LIKE YOU ARE ALL THAT....CAUSE YOU AINT SHIT.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 6 2010, 10:56 PM~18502621
> *this IS my topic lol
> and i want to match the brands so ill b ok
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Aug 31 2010, 12:34 PM~18451629
> *You sir are obviously not a hustler so I hope you enjoy paying retail..
> *


:roflmao: My new sig!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2010, 12:59 PM~18506403
> *Im sure Brian and others that have been on here for quite awhile can attest to the fact that you have gotten served up countless times with your bullshit advice and installs using bunk ass equipment from the and thought processes from the 80s. You dont know half as much as you try to portray on this forum when it comes to car audio.
> 
> Now on to the "wooden" box as you call it, that box is made out of 1" mdf and baltic birch and is coated with fiberglass resin and chopped mat inside and out. Its probably stronger than that bucket of a car you call a 66 Impala. Its more than good enough for a daily that can do 150s all day long in bassrace and is water resistant. (Since it broke the welds on the rear deck and pops the glass as well ) I probably have more money tied up in the electrical sytem, wiring and interconnects than your entire system is worth. But since you are on the subject of installs put up some of your shit and Ill do the same, I can guarantee its nowhere near the level of mine.
> ...


WOW THAT IS THE FUNNIEST THING I HAVE EVERY SEEN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 07:32 PM~18509512
> *BUT YOU COME IN HERE AND TALK SHIT RIDE ON BRIANS NUTTS AND KISS HIS ASS, AND ACT LIKE YOU KNOW ANYTHING, WELL YOU DO NOT, AND YOUR SHIT IS A JOKE,  SO DO NOT ACT LIKE YOU ARE ALL THAT....CAUSE YOU AINT SHIT.
> *


I don't kiss anyone's ass nor do I ride anyone's nuts bitch, I forgot that brian has checked you several times as well so you hold a grudge. My shit isnt a joke, the system that I abuse in a beater car is better than anything you have ever owned. You talk about RE, Sundown, DC, DD, Adire etc. and havent touched it. I am good friends with the owners owners of all the companies you have newfound "love" for with the exception of Sundown and Ive had the shit long before it hit the market and blew up. 



> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 08:10 PM~18509884
> *WOW THAT IS THE FUNNIEST THING I HAVE EVERY SEEN :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


put up or shut up mija, several very well respected people "in the industry" and in the spl arena can vouch for me, my my skills, and accomplishments.... I have awards, held world records, and had world finals invites and placings in two different major spl formats....

what do you have bitch? a bassboat flaked 66 Impala with bunk ass kicker comp 8s and old ass audiocontrol processors? I have more value in equipment THAT I WILL NEVER INSTALL just collecting dust in my room than you have ever seen in your life. Ultra high end audiophile equipment... LP is all Im saying


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 07:32 PM~18509512
> *GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE WITH YOUR 1980 4 DOOR RAGADEY ASS IMPALA.  YOU ARE A FRONT, YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH LIKE YOU KNOW ANYTHING, BUT YOU ARE NOT IN THE SCENE, AS I AM NOT INTO SPL, NOR HAVE I BEEN IN IASCA SINCE 2002-2003 SEASON.  AND YOUR GIVING ADVICE FOR A BRAND NEW SUB, AND TALKING ABOUT PIONEER HAD A SPL RECORD IN 2003-2004.  GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE
> *


damn right that 80 is ugly as fuck, its just a beater but Im sure the engine and drivetrain are of higher quality and output than the weak LT1 in that pussy ass roadmaster or that junkyard motor in the 66. I dont have to try and shine a turd like you. My 2 96ss' and 63ss get enough attention as it is.... 

and if your inbred ass had half a brain you would have seen that they have been setting records since 03-04 and they keep raising the bar. Remember you claimed it didnt happen unless it was the yr you were deployed in 2008. Dont try and dance around shit.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 06:06 PM~18509836
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2010, 09:40 PM~18510775
> *I don't kiss anyone's ass nor do I ride anyone's nuts bitch, I forgot that brian has checked you several times as well so you hold a grudge. My shit isnt a joke, the system that I abuse in a beater car is better than anything you have ever owned. You talk about RE, Sundown, DC, DD, Adire etc. and havent touched it. I am good friends with the owners owners of all the companies you have newfound "love" for with the exception of Sundown and Ive had the shit long before it hit the market and blew up.
> put up or shut up mija, several very well respected people "in the industry" and in the spl arena  can vouch for me, my my skills, and accomplishments.... I have awards, held world records, and had world finals invites and placings in two different major spl formats....
> 
> ...


YOU IMPRESS NO ONE ON THIS SITE, I MEAN NO ONE, PEOPLE TALK SHIT BEHIND YOUR BACK, HOW YOU ARE SO FULL SHIT ABOUT YOURSELF, LIKE YOU ARE ANYTHING IN THE INDUSTRY, YOU ARE NOTHING, NO ONE, AND YOU ARE FABRICATED, WITH NAMES YOU PULL OUT OF THE INTERNET.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

LETS SEE HOW FAR WE CAN TAKE THIS.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 10:29 PM~18511226
> *YOU IMPRESS NO ONE ON THIS SITE, I MEAN NO ONE, PEOPLE TALK SHIT BEHIND YOUR BACK, HOW YOU ARE SO FULL  SHIT ABOUT YOURSELF, LIKE YOU ARE ANYTHING IN THE INDUSTRY, YOU ARE NOTHING, NO ONE, AND YOU ARE FABRICATED, WITH NAMES YOU PULL OUT OF THE INTERNET.
> *


Impressing people? wtf I dont give a fuck if anyone is impressed with me or what I do online. So if anyone talks "behind my back" I dont care, its just the internet bitch. Stop talking out of your neck and prove what you say, I for damn sure can prove EVERYTHING that Ive said. My PM box is full of messages from people that I help on a daily basis so if I can save just 1 person from listening to that mindless drivel that you spew out my job is done and I have accomplished something .

please show me where I said I was anything in the "industry" Ive always said that I was a competitor in DB Drag and USAC, thats where I got on.....None of the names or facts that I have said were fabricated. You are just grasping at straws because yet again you have been proven wrong. 

but like I said earlier you and your cars are a fucking joke, post up pics of your work and equipment bitch....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

btw you commented on my dusty beater being a 4 door yet you are trying to do up a fucking parts car.... junk ass 66 has 2 doors too many, I guess your buster ass couldnt get a real car


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2010, 10:55 PM~18511482
> *Impressing people? wtf I dont give a fuck if anyone is impressed with me or what I do online. So if anyone talks "behind my back" I dont care, its just the internet bitch. Stop talking out of your neck and prove what you say, I for damn sure can prove EVERYTHING that Ive said. My PM box is full of messages from people that I help on a daily basis so if I can save just 1 person from listening to that mindless drivel that you spew out my job is done and I have accomplished something .
> 
> please show me where I said I was anything in the  "industry" Ive always said that I was a competitor in DB Drag and USAC, thats where I got on.....None of the names or facts that I have said were fabricated. You are just grasping at straws because yet again you have been proven wrong.
> ...


WHAT DID YOU PROVE ME WRONG ABOUT????? 

ABOUT A SUB THAT WAS 7 YEARS AGO????

WHEN I SPECIFICIALLY SAID THE NEWER STUFF IS WAY BETTER. AND THAT PIONEER HAS FALLEN OFF, LIKE ALL OF THE INDUSTRY HAS. SO WHERE DID YOU PROVE ME WRONG??????


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2010, 11:00 PM~18511532
> *btw you commented on my dusty beater being a 4 door yet you are trying to do up a fucking parts car.... junk ass 66 has 2 doors too many, I guess your buster ass couldnt get a real car
> *


WOW, I AM SO HURT

MAN DO THIS, POST THE PICS OF BOTH OF THE CARS SIDE BY SIDE, AND THEN JUST STFU. YOU LOOK REAL STUPID WITH THAT COMMENT. HOW ABOUT THIS, JUST START IN THE ENGINE AREA, JUST CLEAN THAT UP A LITTLE. 

YOU KNOW IF YOU TAKE SOME ARMOURAL, AND SPRAY IN THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT. CLOSE YOUR HOOD AND TURN YOUR ENGINE ON, LET IT RUN FOR ABOUT 5 MINUTES, WHEN YOU OPEN THE HOOD, IT WILL LOOK SOMEWHAT NEW IN THERE....JUST SOMETHING FOR YOUR TOOL BAG.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Sep 6 2010, 09:22 PM~18501619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt know Kyle winning at TX heatwave this past summer was 7yrs ago, I guess there must be a time warp or something....I didnt know Scott putting up a vid of him doing 181 2 weeks ago was really 7yrs ago... You and doc brown must be in cahoots

Stop trying to deny it, in your own words " 
PIONEER SUCKS, period. AMPS, SUBS, unless it i there Decks, just leave it alone, they are literally 10 years behind Sundown, RE, TREO." 

you were proven wrong yet again.... you want to come off as an elitist so to speak but you are a fucking idiot that doesnt know shit....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2010, 11:08 PM~18511609
> *I didnt know Kyle winning at TX heatwave this past summer was 7yrs ago, I guess there must be a time warp or something....I didnt know Scott putting up a vid of him doing 181 2 weeks ago was really 7yrs ago... You and doc brown must be in cahoots
> 
> Stop trying to deny it, in your own words "
> ...


I SEEN THE POST FUROM, AND EVERYONE ELSE WAS CALLING BULLSHIT, LIKE I AM


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2010, 11:00 PM~18511532
> *btw you commented on my dusty beater being a 4 door yet you are trying to do up a fucking parts car.... junk ass 66 has 2 doors too many, I guess your buster ass couldnt get a real car
> *


YOUR CAR









MY CAR










:roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2010, 11:08 PM~18511609
> *I didnt know Kyle winning at TX heatwave this past summer was 7yrs ago, I guess there must be a time warp or something....I didnt know Scott putting up a vid of him doing 181 2 weeks ago was really 7yrs ago... You and doc brown must be in cahoots
> 
> Stop trying to deny it, in your own words "
> ...


PIONEER SUCKS ASS, HOW ABOUT THAT!!!! WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU, IF SAY IT SUCKS, IT FUCKING SUCKS, 

FUCK YOU


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

BETTER STOP BEFORE YOU GO CRYING. YOU WERE RIGHT YOUR RIGHTOUSNESS I WAS WRONG


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 11:05 PM~18511586
> *WOW, I AM SO HURT
> 
> MAN DO THIS, POST THE PICS OF BOTH OF THE CARS SIDE BY SIDE, AND THEN JUST STFU.  YOU LOOK REAL STUPID WITH THAT COMMENT.  HOW ABOUT THIS, JUST START IN THE ENGINE AREA, JUST CLEAN THAT UP A LITTLE.
> ...


why would I post pics of a car that I dont even wash, no need to detail a motor, I dont give a fuck about the asthetics. Like its been said countless times... ITS A BEATER and fyi those engine shots are about 3yrs old. 

heres something else to say I fabricated


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:drama: :drama: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 7 2010, 11:18 PM~18511708
> *why would I post pics of a car that I dont even wash, no need to detail a motor, I dont give a fuck about the asthetics. Like its been said countless times... ITS A BEATER and fyi those engine shots are about 3yrs old.
> 
> heres something else to say I fabricated
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 7 2010, 11:19 PM~18511716
> *:drama:  :drama:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAH WHAT UP JOE

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 11:13 PM~18511658
> *YOUR CAR
> 
> 
> ...


I like how you saved the pic of my hoopty, you are a kind man...heres more for you to suck on


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Pitbullx, JOE(CAPRICE)68, *KandyRedLac*

come paint my 64 beige ass *****


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 7 2010, 09:20 PM~18511724
> *HAHAHAHAHAH WHAT UP JOE
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


not much, homie :biggrin: just reading your guyz bs :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 7 2010, 11:24 PM~18511765
> *not much, homie  :biggrin: just reading your guyz bs :biggrin:
> *


JUST HAVING FUN YA KNOW.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

and none of this really helped me lol


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 8 2010, 05:23 AM~18511754
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Pitbullx, JOE(CAPRICE)68, KandyRedLac
> 
> ...


I got a few of mine I need to do before I go and it gets to cold to fuck with shit.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 7 2010, 09:32 PM~18511832
> *and none of this really helped me lol
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Sep 7 2010, 11:33 PM~18511843
> *I got a few of mine I need to do before I go and it gets to cold to fuck with shit.
> *


no bueno :angry:


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

well i didnt wanna read all that bs so back to the original question, and yes there is fake subs out there. go to any local pawn shop (well at least up here in the nw) and youll find all the newer looking decks and notice something a little off. i seen a "alpine" being sold for $100, the guy was sayin its the same one car toys sells for $550. but after looking closely instead of looking like this ----> /////ALPINE it looked like this ---> ///////////////A

but you can get lucky and get good deals. try craigslist if your unsure. my lil bro got some pioneers (idk what series) but were 1200 rms each for $220 on the pair. and then bought another 3500 watt rms amp ( i forgot the brand) but paid like $320. the subs were $380 each brand new and the amp was $600 brand new.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Sep 7 2010, 11:32 PM~18511832-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL UNFORTUNATELY ABOUT THE INTERNET IS THAT YOU CAN NOT GO HANDS ON WITH THE SPEAKERS UNTIL THEY GET TOO YOU. AND IF YOU DID, WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO TELL THE DIFFERENCE. ONE THING I TEND TO DO WHEN IT COMES TO BUYING ANYTHING OFF THE INTERNET IS DO A GOOGLE SEARCH ON THE ITEM, THEY HAVE SHOPPING RESULT FOR THE ITEM 
http://www.bizrate.com/pioneer-champion-series-12/

THEN I COMPARE. NOW A PLACE LIKE CRUTCHFIELD IS NOT GOING TO BE ABLE TO COMPETE WITH A PLACE LIKE SONIX CONNECTION AS FAR AS PRICE. YOUR TALKING ABOUT AN WHOLESALER THAT CAN SALE AT A CHEAPER PRICE. SO THE BEST THING IS SEARCH AROUND. IF YOU FEEL LIKE YOU ARE GETTING BEAT, THEN CONTACT PIONEER AND HAVE THEN CHECK OUT THE SPEAKER. GOOD LUCK, I THINK IF YOU CAN GET THEM FOR $100 WHY PAY $300


----------



## jonjay206 (Jan 22, 2009)

I don't even know why I bother but here it goes... Like I said it all depends on if the online retailer is an authorized dealer.

If they are an authorized dealer you get the manufactures warranty, PRICE wise they are going to be pretty much the same as any other online retailer. (which also can play on a brick and mortar store). REASON being is the manufacture sets a minimum price they can sell it for (part of being an authorized dealer) 

For instance in regards to the SUBS mentioned in this thread and Sonicelectronix (http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_16665_Pioneer+TS-W3002D4.html)

They are not an authorized dealer of Pioneer, so they ARE going to be able to sell it cheaper than an any online retailer that is an authorized dealer. BUT you won't be able to get the manufactures warranty that comes with it that is why they sell you there's.

I hope that makes since and answers the stupid question of are they FAKE because of the price you found them at on Sonic!!!!

And you sure as shit can't go to a Authorized dealer (brick and mortar) your local car stereo shop for you idiots that never got out of high school :biggrin: and ask them to price match an online retailer that isn't an authorized dealer cus they have the supa cheap price...


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Sep 8 2010, 02:51 PM~18515730
> *I don't even know why I bother but here it goes...  Like I said it all depends on if the online retailer is an authorized dealer.
> 
> If they are an authorized dealer you get the manufactures warranty, PRICE wise they are going to be pretty much the same as any other online retailer.  (which also can play on a brick and mortar store). REASON being is the manufacture sets a minimum price they can sell it for (part of being an authorized dealer)
> ...


they honor their own 1 year warranty.


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Sep 7 2010, 10:38 PM~18512392
> *well i didnt wanna read all that bs so back to the original question, and yes there is fake subs out there. go to any local pawn shop (well at least up here in the nw) and youll find all the newer looking decks and notice something a little off.  i seen a "alpine" being sold for $100, the guy was sayin its the same one car toys sells for $550. but after looking closely instead of looking like this ----> /////ALPINE  it looked like this ---> ///////////////A
> 
> but you can get lucky and get good deals. try craigslist if your unsure. my lil bro got some pioneers (idk what series) but were 1200 rms each for $220 on the pair. and then bought another 3500 watt rms amp ( i forgot the brand) but paid like $320. the subs were $380 each brand new and the amp was $600 brand new.
> *


lol thats like sum mexican reeboks i coped one year and i eventually realized they said "record" :angry: 

but i figured if everything matches up they have to be legit
its hard for a company to pose and item as sumthing else, so they cant have it exactly like it



> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY+Sep 8 2010, 01:55 AM~18513221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well sum guy at a shop said thats why they were so cheap :uh: 
i had never heard of it so i had to ask  
and its not a stupid question
:tears:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo+Sep 6 2010, 06:36 PM~18499804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x305



> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Sep 6 2010, 10:22 PM~18501619
> *hahahahah DUDE.  Take the Garbage ass  Pioneer SUB and put it against ANY, and I mean ANY SUB out there in the Market, and you will feel like you want to go and talk with Pioneer and get your money back, and slap the shit out of the developer who thought up the ideal of that Garbage ass SUB.
> 
> PIONEER SUCKS, period. AMPS, SUBS, unless it i there Decks, just leave it alone, they are literally 10 years behind Sundown, RE, TREO.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Gallo (Apr 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 8 2010, 11:12 PM~18522008
> *they still suck the last of the real premier subs were when they used to look titanium grey, sand dollar lookin subs that were the real deal back then and still better than any new sub pioneer releases.
> x305
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thank u for the info :biggrin: :biggrin: 
pioneer sucks!!
well ima have sum sucky speakers YESS!!!!
awesome!!!
cant wait till im done so u can tell me how sucky it is!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gallo_@Sep 9 2010, 07:32 PM~18527408
> *thank u for the info :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> pioneer sucks!!
> well ima have sum sucky speakers YESS!!!!
> ...


NO NEED FOR ANY OF THAT,5 PAGES FULL OF REASONS WHY THEY SUCK ARE RIGHT IN FRONT OF YOU :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------

